# New Speck Cover



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

After seeing a post about the Speck cover, I decided to order one. I thought I'd post the images here. The cover comes in red or black. I ordered the black for $21.99 through Amazon. This cover is really nice. I like that I can use it "book style" or stand it up. I eat lunch at my desk a lot at work, so I can see using it that way quite a bit. The leather has a really nice feel, and the interior is very soft. You just fold the front cover back, and open the built-in stand (made out of the same fabric as the interior) to stand it up. The kind slides down into a rail at the bottom, and there are side and top pieces to hold it in place. It's very secure, and the cover is well padded.





I like it!

> Speck Products Kdl2-dj-l-bk Jacket Amazon Kindle Black


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice!  I love your skin, too!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice!  Thanks for the review!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

You have a really nice case!  How is the Kindle held in there?  Is it a velcro system?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> You have a really nice case! How is the Kindle held in there? Is it a velcro system?


I don't know if you can see from the pics, but there's a lip at the bottom that the Kindle slides into. Then there are rails on each side that keep it from sliding from side to side. At the top, there's a clip that goes over the top. It's really secure, and there's no movement at all, yet there isn't anything that puts pressure on the Kindle and could crack it. After a couple of days using it, I really like this case. The leather is really soft. About the only other thing I wish it had was a closure. It just folds over, and I wish there was a way to hook it closed. I really like being able to stand it up, or fold it open. I have a light, and it fits nicely on the case, too.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that's like the system used in the Noreve case (the rails)!  Very nice!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Where did you find a leather one?  Amazon and the Speck website are showing only leatherette in black. There is no information for the red version.  

The spine looks a lot wider than spines on other cases.  Is that because of the fold-out stand?

(Harvey was given one at the CES and he said he would review it.)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Where did you find a leather one? Amazon and the Speck website are showing only leatherette in black.


It's probably leatherette then. It's soft and feels like leather to me. This is my first case that folds out (I have a neoprene that zips open), so I don't know if the spine is thicker than others. It seems to be the right depth--the same depth as the Kindle and the back cover. The fold out stand is in the middle of the inside front cover, so I don't think that has anything to do with the width of the spine.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazon's site says leather, Speck's says leatherette.  They need to correct that on the Amazon side. I thought it was incredibly inexpensive for a leather case with those features but I was going by what it says on Amazon.  However it goes, it's a really nice case.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm going to go with "black leather feelin'"!  Whatever it's made of, I like it, and I think it's a good price for the features it has, so I'm happy!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I am a klutz  ...and I dropped my Kindle from about waist high onto an oak floor. I had been reading my Kindle "naked" until I got this cover and fortunately it was in the case. No damage to the Kindle, and I'm glad this case is padded!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Well, I am a klutz  ...and I dropped my Kindle from about waist high onto an oak floor. I had been reading my Kindle "naked" until I got this cover and fortunately it was in the case. No damage to the Kindle, and I'm glad this case is padded!


Can't ask for more than style and function!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> I don't know if you can see from the pics, but there's a lip at the bottom that the Kindle slides into. Then there are rails on each side that keep it from sliding from side to side. At the top, there's a clip that goes over the top. It's really secure, and there's no movement at all, yet there isn't anything that puts pressure on the Kindle and could crack it. After a couple of days using it, I really like this case. The leather is really soft. About the only other thing I wish it had was a closure. It just folds over, and I wish there was a way to hook it closed. I really like being able to stand it up, or fold it open. I have a light, and it fits nicely on the case, too.


I have a two piece clear Speck case for my 3 year old White MacBook. Sounds like this case fastens in a similar way. I bought my case the same day I bought my computer, and have never taken it off (except for cleaning)! Sounds like a good choice.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

What a nice case for very little investment!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Nice cover!!!!  How is the weight?  would it be easy to put the kindle into it if you had the use of one hand.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

amazon says 10.4oz
what stands it up?
sylvia


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> How is the weight? Would it be easy to put the kindle into it if you had the use of one hand.


Weight is fine for me. The front cover folds back nicely so you can hold it with one hand. To put the Kindle into it, you just slide it into the bottom rail, then at the top left is a tab that snaps over the top. You can either just press it in, or pull back on it slightly to slide the Kindle down. I just tried taking it out and replacing it with one hand, and it was very easy.



> what stands it up?


 The stand is built into the inside of the front cover. When you're not using the stand, it velcros into the inside cover with a little silk like tab. Just pull out, and there's a ribbon that holds the stand open. Fold the cover back, and it stands.

I could not decide whether I wanted a flip cover that would allow it to stand, or a book type cover, and this gives me the best of both worlds. I just attach my reading light to the spine (or to the kindle) and I can easily read at night, and when at lunch, I can prop it up on my desk. Best of both worlds! And like I said, I dropped it on an oak hardwood floor, and everything was fine (whew!).


----------

